# Mega Sports?



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

Has anybody gone to Megasports in Plainfield before? How are their prices? Are they helpful? Range condition?


----------



## larryh1108 (Nov 5, 2009)

Mega Sports in Plainfield is a top notch facility with an outstanding range and very helpful staff. They must have every handgun on the market in the display cases and they encourage you to handle them (makes for easier sales). They have an entire wall of almost every ammo out there... no shortage there! Their range rentals are entensive as well. I love to browse there but it tends to make you spend money! Their prices aren't the cheapest out there but they don't try to hose you, either. I'd give them 5 of 5 stars! No, I do not work there but they are a first class operation and they are 5 minutes from home.


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

Well, I went to Mega Sports today. I rented 3 guns and shot 100 rounds. All in all, they seemed very helpful and I liked the place. Ill be going back again tomorrow to shoot! Needless to say, Im hooked.


----------



## TexMexSu (Dec 1, 2011)

We have purchased a few guns there but like always you have to know what you want and what current pricesare They are fair on some guns and very high on others.
They do have one heck of a lot of guns though, and they are expanding!


----------

